# Help with Castelli Sizing



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

Help! I've searched the net, including 3 different forums...and I feel more confused than when I started. I apologize profusely as I know this topic has been beaten to death...but I'm looking at doing an online order of a limited run on Castelli kit and I'm seeking guidance. I'm 5'9" and 140ish. 37" chest. 30" waist. 36" hips.

Aero Race Bibs with KISS pad. M or L? Assos Large bibs fit me well. I'm thinking L.

Jersey: All the order info states is Castelli "Team Jersey Covered Full Zip" style TA0255 (whatever that means. Google didn't help.). Aero Race 4.0 jersey is also an option, but I think I'd rather go with the team jersey. Voler race cut medium jerseys fit snug and feel great. Castelli Podium Collection Agnel SS Jersey size Large feels just a tad too baggy around the waist- good around the chest. I'm thinking M.

Thanks for any and all insight. Hopefully I won't be even more confused after this thread  And again, I'm sorry for another damn sizing thread.

AAF


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

You will be happiest going large; medium is for European Male Anorexic Cyclists. Your measurements are close, but you just made it by a whisker. My 9 year old son might fit in a small, but it would be close.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

My son is 150 5-11 and he fits in M just fine, waist is 32, chest 38. I'm 6-0 35 waist 44 chest and wear L and XXL. Note if you don't size right you won't get the fit you are paying for too big a pad, less compression. 
Based on your measurements, I would definitely not go with an L, I'd take a shot a M and see what you think, you could actually fit a S based on hip and waist, depends on your thighs and how much the suspenders stretch.
Aeros are nice.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

ditto.....i'm 5'8 and am 71kgs (i think that's about 150ish pounds) and fit medium.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I wear large in the Assos and XL in the Castelli.


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

I go up 2 sizes for Castelli.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm 5'7", 130 lbs, 29" waist

Castelli bib:

I wear Small for Aero bib. (Medium would be too loose for me.). Note: I prefer my bibs to be tight knowing that all bibs eventually will stretch after the break-in period.
I also wear size small for all other manufacturer's bib. But I think I'm lucky with my body sizing because it's a definte "small", not a "tweener"

Jersey:

Now this a little more tricky. I wear small almost for all jersey makes. BUT... sometimes for some models, I'm a medium. Jersey sizing for most makes are just not as consistent as their bib sizing. The important thing here is the "armpit-to-armpit" measurement. I have a 36.5" chest and 17.5" armpit and usually most "small" jerseys give me a perfect tight fit. However, sometimes I must size up to medium.

For your body measurements, I'd say you are a solid medium Castelli bib if you want a good snug (but not "Euro tight") fit. For jersey, a Castelli medium will be "Euro racing snug" for you, and a large will be looser relaxed fit. If it were me, I'd go medium because Castelli like most Italian stuff fit best when worn snug. Besides, when you're cycling, 80% you are sitting and pedaling in a static position, and you are not running around like a football/soccer player, so snug fit is preferred. Nothing worse than wearing a loose jersey to have it sag to your arse after you stuff in all the tools and food bars!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm seeing some interesting trends, I'll chalk it up to "vanity sizing" on "Off The Rack" clothing. If you go to the store and buy a pair of jeans/chinos with a waist of 36, the waist will actual be closer to a 38. My guess is most folks don't own a tape measure and they've never actually taken their measurements. Anyone looking for cycling clothing should really invest in a cloth tape measure and determine what their actual measurements are.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Like the others have said, Castelli sizes do seem to run rather small. I just got a Castelli jersey, size large, and it was WAY too small....whereas with other brands the size large fits me fine or even can be a little bit too big. I exchanged the jersey for an extra-large and that one fits fine, and still on the snug side.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

AFrizzledFry said:


> I'm 5'9" and 140ish. 37" chest. 30" waist. 36" hips.
> 
> Aero Race Bibs with KISS pad. M or L? Assos Large bibs fit me well. I'm thinking L.
> 
> AAF


Given your height/weight I can't believe you wear large Assos. Aren't the bib straps way long for you? Given we are similar height/weight I wear Assos in small but I suppose you may prefer looser fitting garments.


----------



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

thatdrewguy said:


> Given your height/weight I can't believe you wear large Assos. Aren't the bib straps way long for you? Given we are similar height/weight I wear Assos in small but I suppose you may prefer looser fitting garments.


Interesting..nope, they are nice and snug. And I have two pair of Assos Uno S5 bibs, both large- so it seems consistent.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

5'9" 155 pounds and I wear a large in Castelli. Medium in Desoto. Medium in LG.


----------



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank you everyone. Some great insight here. Def leaning towards Medium for both. Please keep the replies coming!


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

I am 180, 5'8" and wear size M in Castelli. It is a tight fit, but that is what you want. If you like a loose fit, size up.


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm 5'11" 175. Just got a pair of Castelli Endurance size L. Perfect fit. Would need the XL if I was any taller.


----------



## normcorriveau (Apr 5, 2010)

One thing to note is the aero jerseys are definitely smaller than the "regular" ones. I always take medium in the regular but large in the aero. I guess it depends on how snug you like your jersey but a medium Castelli Aero is REALLY snug on me (5'10" 140lb).


----------



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

normcorriveau said:


> One thing to note is the aero jerseys are definitely smaller than the "regular" ones. I always take medium in the regular but large in the aero. I guess it depends on how snug you like your jersey but a medium Castelli Aero is REALLY snug on me (5'10" 140lb).


Def noteworthy. Thank you. I am planning to order the team jersey- I've seen the pros in the aero jerseys...don't think I need/want that type of compression when riding.


----------



## difficult (Aug 28, 2008)

I own a few different jerseys, bibs and jackets from Castelli. All ordered online. In my experience, the sizing chart on their website has never steered me wrong. I use one of those soft tape measures that people use for sewing. 

I will say, with some of there more "aero" or race oriented clothing, it fits a little snug when you first pull it on and walk around the house getting ready, but on the bike I totally forget it is there.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

- Don't buy any shorts with Kiss3. They're crap. Padding is next to nothing. You might as well just put a dirty rag underneath your balls = Kiss3 padding. I like on how I can just easily weed out which Castelli shorts to buy. 

Compared to other brands that have 5 chamois to choose from. It gets confusing i.e. Nalini

- If it's Aero-Race fit (same stuff that Garmin Sharp uses) = 2 sizes up

For your measurements I firmly believe you're a Medium for both. I'm 5'7, 153 at the moment with a 31-32 waist, 37-38 chest. My jersey size would be a Small for regular Castelli jerseys and a solid Medium for bibs ( I have thunder thighs).


----------



## maximus_73 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm 5'9" weight 157lbs and wear size Medium. Love Castelli clothing


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I am 5ft 9.5in .. 30 in waist ... 143 lbs ... 37 or 38 chest (can't remember chest exactly) ... no idea on hips.
I've been pretty much wearing Castelli exclusively since 97 and love it more than ever ... I only wear MEDIUM.

Castelli doesn't run small, I don't get why everyone says that, it's closer to a race fit, there's no baggie-ness to their gear, fits nice and snug. On the bike it's spot on. I just started trying their aero line and sure it's v snug but that's expected with aero gear.

I'd reco Medium, but if you aren't sure try both and return the one that doesn't fit. Most online stores assuming you go this route have very reasonable return policies.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Hard to believe you fit in a large Assos. I have a 30" waist and a 39" chest. The mediums are perfect.

Castelli stuff seems to fit all over the place. I have some medium Endurance shorts that fit pretty well and I really like that Progetto pad. I have 1 Castelli medium, short sleeve jersey. I had to split the seam on the sleeve to get my arms in. I'm just not real impressed with their stuff, but I'm a weird fit at about 5" shorter than you.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Castelli do run small. Take measurements and go to some of the online stores with size charts for various manufacturers and you'll see. They probably run smaller than just about any other company.

The aero fit jersey is definitely snug. They are okay if you just ride and don't need to walk around or go into stores for food/liquids. I usually go one/two sizes up for jersey's and one size for bibs.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

They do run smaller than other brands, I agree. My comment was geared more towards the blanket "small" statement and "fitted for a school boy" comments. Plus even if they run smaller than other brands, they also seem to be more towards the race fit which is natually snugger. 

The Presto and Endurance shorts did fit differenty from eveything I'd ever owned. Prestos were uncomfortably tight and the Endurance wear loose and would ride up my thighs. Seems like in the years of buying stuff they were the outliers for fit for me atleast.

And I'll admit Idon't walk much in my gear, rides these days are 1-3hrs and I have no where to stop. But yeah, this stuff is not for walking or even standing upright for sure, it's for riding.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

In bibs, I wear Pearl Izumi large, Assos XL, yet XXL in Castelli is quite snug. Wearable, but just barely. Pretty much the same for jerseys.


----------



## toasted (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure if you still need help but, I'm 6 ft 185lbs (kinda lanky...) 32 waste. I wear a L (bib shorts and "euro cut" jerseys) in Castelli. I might even venture to the XL next time, but the L fits well enough to where I didn't want to pay for exchange shipping. I'm not sure how you like your fit, but I'd say a large will probably be a little looser than you'll like. For me the only reason I'd go up a size would be for length on the jersey, I have a long torso, so I could use a little longer of a jersey, but I wouldn't say I need extra "horizontal" room


----------



## NewCyclist69 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm a new cyclist and I found Presto bibs online for $60. I have heard bibs are the way to go. Is this a good deal? Help!


----------

